# Put a face to a name



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

Are you ladies willing to share a picture of yourself? I'm rarely in front of the camera.


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

there's pics of me on my blog.. somewhere.. and on myspace which is linked through the blog. I dont' know how to put a picture on here..


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Sure, this is me







Aurora took the picture and it's a bit muddled but there we go! A nice, honest, surprised picture









http://i498.photobucket.com/albums/r...sgivingdou.jpg

Having trouble looking at your blog today Shannon...hmmm...link doesn't want to work.


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

Jay, you remind me of Julia Roberts.







Shannon, you and your DH look so happy. High school sweethearts, huh? So sweet.

Both of you ladies are just beautiful!







:


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

This one is like almost 4 years old. Like my fro?









http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...45105611_l.jpg

Last February about a week before DH returned home. I just came back from the salon.









http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/a...Newhair-md.jpg


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

Brittany, I LOVE your hair!! Gorgeous ladies!!


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

That's a really nice picture with your 'fro. I always wanted one actually, when I was younger, but having poker straight hair didn't really help. Heh









You guys are both gorgeous women - thanks for the compliment







*HUGS* X


----------



## celtic_angel (Jul 27, 2005)

You should be able to see my myspace page in my signature...


----------



## mamacita angelica (Oct 6, 2006)

don't know if you can see it this way, but here is a picture of me from my facebook profile:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...b&id=699750208


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm only going to put this link up for a day or two (just in case some weirdo comes along or something), but here it is







This is actually breaking my usual "no identifying pictures on the internet" rule, but I love you ladies, so I trust you.

Edit: bye bye photos!


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

I had to crop my hubs out of this because I don't think he'd appreciate it, but here's the most recent picture I have of me. It's from November.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...058_58-1-1.jpg


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

Did you have fun at the Ball, Lisa?

All of you ladies are lovely! Just gorgeous.


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow, I'm impressed so far! We're all such pretty ladies!


----------



## lisa_nc (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Semper Gumby* 
Did you have fun at the Ball, Lisa?

All of you ladies are lovely! Just gorgeous.

Actually, it was my favorite one ever. Everyone told me they were so bad being in the field house, but I thought they did a nice job. There were a ton of people there and the Big Cheese guest of honor talked too long, but other than that it was great. They didn't do a sit down dinner--just yummy hors de ouevres and drinks were cheap. They also had the band do the ceremony and they were really good. We got giant beer mugs instead of the dumb crap they usually give out. I was impressed.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a picture of me with my daughter from my facebook profile. I took it in the Fall.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...1&id=549305835


----------



## rsummer (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow, what a bunch of foxy ladies. Who wouldn't want us to be their moms???
There is a pic of me on my blog. I don't usually look like I am on drugs, but in those pics I maybe was actually on drugs.


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

Asa is beautiful. I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## MarilynP (Nov 25, 2008)

here is a picture of me taken about a month ago just after I got back from the hair salon..

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...214_162040.jpg


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsummer* 
Wow, what a bunch of foxy ladies. Who wouldn't want us to be their moms???
There is a pic of me on my blog. I don't usually look like I am on drugs, but in those pics I maybe was actually on drugs.

You're beautiful, and so is Asa. I'm so sorry.


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MarilynP* 
here is a picture of me taken about a month ago just after I got back from the hair salon..

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...214_162040.jpg

Awesome hair!







You look lovely!


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

imma try lol! let's see if it works.......ahhhh! it didn't hahah see below.
btw-i think this a great post, i mean, really....i think it helps us connect better with all of you guys! =)


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/a...nt=LILMiss.jpg


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

woah! i agree, we are alllll HAWWWWT. seriously................







:


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

This is from Facebook. I'm with my best friend's little girl. I was at her birth!


----------



## patronus (Dec 21, 2008)

here's me:
http://s553.photobucket.com/albums/j...80478_1726.jpg


----------



## bc1995 (Mar 22, 2004)

I think there is a pic of me in my sig if you click on my name.


----------



## Authentic_Mother (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is a picture of me in this siggy I use for another board I frequent!

http://s296.photobucket.com/albums/m...elleysiggy.gif


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Hot mamas!


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

Okay, I'll try. It's really fun to see pictures of everyone. Hey. We're all regular people...this happens to anyone. You know? Thanks for sharing your pics everyone.

This one is of my family: http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/d...4/IMG_5199.jpg (ironically, this picture was taken the day I started spotting with my miscarriage. Weird. I like the picture a lot though--it was taken while we were at the pumpkin patch!). And I feel compelled to add this one because my dd looks like THIS: http://i225.photobucket.com/albums/d...4/IMG_0596.jpg much more often than she looks as quiet and pensive as in the other picture!


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

Nell is soooooo cute!!!!

I will add my piccy soon... I'm just realising I'm a lot more camera shy than I thought. I've trawled through our family snaps and there are very few of me and even less that I'm prepared to share!!

You are all GORGEOUS


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks







I think she's pretty darned cute too...we're pretty blessed! I understand the camera-shy thing, I don't like pictures of me either! I picked one of a just-normal day (I probably slept in that shirt the night before), and we're all a bit disheveled with greasy hair...but darn it, we're smiling. So that's good







It's funny how it's nice to see people that we talk to on here. Don't worry, we'll love you even if you are covered with green spots and your hair stands on end


----------



## Katica (Jan 13, 2008)

I really hope the link will work. This is DS and me this summer, actually during my m/c.
http:http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r...468_resize.jpg


----------



## Milkymommi (Aug 29, 2003)

Here goes... this is from last summer. I have nothing recent on photobucket or my new computer.

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e3...i/100_3913.jpg


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

Here's a pretty good picture of E and I at the Science Centre this summer.


----------



## StarMama (Jun 25, 2002)

Posting a photo before I've gotten a chance to look at the other ones:
http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g3...xieland010.jpg

This one is two years old at a bitty place called Pixieland in our town.


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

Finally found a picture I'm willing to share










Here's me, 8 months pregnant with my precious Emma (hence my rather round face - I always end up with a plump face in pregnancy - bizarre!)


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh Jill, you look so beautiful and happy.


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh Jill, you're such a cutie pie!









I've enjoyed seeing everyone! I think I might actually print some pics out and make a big frame with pictures in it of everyone







My fellow wise mamas, women of wisdom and who know about the world and life in all it's magnitude, all the ups and the downs...

*HUGE hugs* to everyone! XXX


----------



## Milkymommi (Aug 29, 2003)

Jay ... what an amazing idea!! I'm going to totally do that! What a comfort it will be to see the sisterhood of support that keeps me going.


----------



## diana_of_the_dunes (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm a little late to the party...









What a great idea this thread was! It's so nice to see what you gals actually look like. It makes me feel more like I'm talking to friends instead of "The Internet", ya know?

Here's me: http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h3...x/000_0076.jpg It's from a friend's wedding last year, so I don't normally look so nice! Most of the other recent pictures I have of me are from backpacking trips where I haven't showered in several days...









Thanks everyone for sharing!


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diana_of_the_dunes* 
I'm What a great idea this thread was! It's so nice to see what you gals actually look like. It makes me feel more like I'm talking to friends instead of "The Internet", ya know?

I totall agree with that!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diana_of_the_dunes* 
Most of the other recent pictures I have of me are from backpacking trips where I haven't showered in several days...









I have MANY of those too


----------



## MommaSomeday (Nov 29, 2006)

Here's one with Garrin from the end of my pregnancy (on Facebook). I wanted to find one of a non-pregnant me and the closest I found was last Mother's Day from my sister's Facebook page. That's me and my sister.









I have to agree and say we have some very hot mamas here! All I see is beautiful ladies, inside and out!


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

Rachele, I couldn't see the one of you and your sister - facebook said it was unavailable but I loved the one of you and Garrin and Gideon-bump. Gorgeous


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-...59776_4384.jpg

http://photos-g.ll.facebook.com/phot...60590_6950.jpg

http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-...59780_1506.jpg

http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-...59775_4083.jpg

http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-...59778_5002.jpg


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

Beautiful family, Yulia! You're gorgeous, mama! What a hot bunch of ladies we have!


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Semper Gumby* 
Beautiful family, Yulia! You're gorgeous, mama! What a hot bunch of ladies we have!









thanks


----------

